# 2008 Lemond Fillmore



## Howard3 (Mar 30, 2004)

Yesterday, when visiting my LBS for a bike repair, I noticed that they had the 2008 Lemond catalogs on their catalog shelf. I talked to one of the mechanics about the 2008 Fillmore and he mentioned that the price was $699 - about $300 lower than the 2007 model! He couldn't explain the reason for the price drop. (He guessed that maybe the wheels for the 2008 model were a less expensive set.)

Assuming that the price quoted was indeed the right price, does anyone have any insight as to way the price dropped so much? (Note, that the lemond website has yet to be updated to include the 2008 models.)


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

I suspect with the Rush Hour and other singlespeeds and fixies running in the same price rainge they dropped the price to compete. The 07 was a big step down from the 06 in my opinion (I have an 06). For 07 they went from bontrager to no-name hubs, from OX platinum frame to "cromoly" and generally cheapened up the bike IMHO. I'm sure they've done a little more cutting for the 08. The 06 MSRP was around 1100 bucks if I recall correctly but you could find them much cheaper. The 06 is a great bike, if you can find one.


----------



## Mr. Peabody (Dec 8, 2005)

I have a 2008 catalog, and it looks like the 2008 Fillmore has Tektro brakes, and Alex wheelset, along with a cromoly frame and fork. It's definitely been downgraded since the 2006 version, but it's still a nice bike. Whether or not it's worth it compared to other bike options, well who can say.


----------



## Howard3 (Mar 30, 2004)

Based on your and others recommendations, I recently bid - on E-bay - on a 2006 Fillmore (size 57 cm) and, unfortunately, lost out.


----------



## Howard3 (Mar 30, 2004)

Given that I already have a single speed bike, that could also could be categorized as nice - it's a reconverted 1979 Raleigh Super Course (Reynolds 531 tubing) - I've decided to set my sights on something distinctly better. A 2006 Fillmore or the more expensive Gunnar Street Dog would seem to fit the bill in this regard.


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

What did the ebay Fillmore sell for?


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

Looks like it went for 610.00. A lot imho, many shops closed out the 06's for around 8-900.


----------



## Howard3 (Mar 30, 2004)

As VaughnA mentioned, the bike sold for $610. My bid was $550. Back to the drawing board!


----------



## Howard3 (Mar 30, 2004)

I just 'discovered' another 2006 singlespeed - a Fisher Triton - which seems (on the Fisher website, I couldn't find a way to go back and look at their 2006 models) very much like the 2006 Lemond Fillmore - True Temper OX Platinum frame and Bontrager wheels, for instance. (Of course, the biggest difference are the handlebars, which would have to be replaced.) 

http://villagecycle.com/itemdetails.cfm?catalogId=39&id=530


Has anyone ridden this bike? Is it, with the exception of the handlebars, a twin of the 2006 Lemond Fillmore?


----------



## Howard3 (Mar 30, 2004)

Just found the website in question: http://www.fisherbikes.com/archive/model/203. (They, unlike the Lemond website, make no mention of its True Temper OX Platinum frame.)

The question, though, still stands. Is this bike a twin of the 2006 Lemond Fillmore?

Thanks again.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

maybe they saw the mission threads?


----------



## RetroS (Jan 16, 2007)

The Triton is a good riding bike. Rode an '07 last week while shopping for a SS commuter. It rides like my old Lemond Zurich w/853 steal. The '08 Triton according to the LBS will have a cheaper tube set also. I could have gotten it for $900 marked down from $1100 thought it was to much money for a simple commuter. The Filmore has been spec-ed down to price compete with all the others and it rode like it.


----------



## ProsperityRed (Aug 21, 2007)

I heard on one of the forums here that the 06 and earlier Lemond Fillmore frames were identical (except paint) to the Gary Fisher Triton frames (read: the same frame). A LBS employee (shop that is an authorized lemond dealer) told me that he was happy he bought his Fillmore back in 06 before they changed it for the worse noting the carbon fork, ox platinum frame, better wheels, and all around better components everywhere else that do not exist in the new 2007 and 2008 models.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

In addition to cheaper components, the '08 Fillmore is sourced out of Asia with "no-name" chromoly tubing. The '07's and earlier were True Temper OX (a fine tubeset) and built in Wisconsin.


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

Richard said:


> In addition to cheaper components, the '08 Fillmore is sourced out of Asia with "no-name" chromoly tubing. The '07's and earlier were True Temper OX (a fine tubeset) and built in Wisconsin.


The 07's also had no-name tubing. The 06 was the last of the 0X.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

*My bad.*



VaughnA said:


> The 07's also had no-name tubing. The 06 was the last of the 0X.


You're right. I got my years mixed up. I keep forgetting we're now in the '08 model year. I was thinking "last year."


----------



## Howard3 (Mar 30, 2004)

Last week, I bought the 2006 Fisher Triton. The original handlebars have been replaced with the more normative racing ones. Up until a few weeks ago, I was not aware of:

1) how high the quality of a 2006 Lemond Fillmore was.
2) the existence of a Fisher Triton and
3) the relationship between the two models. (i.e. they are quite similar).

A 'thank you' to many, if not all, of you on this thread for enlightening me on the above. Your advice greatly aided me in getting a very fine bike for a decent price.


----------

